# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  polpril

## matea

Witam mam takie pytanie . Dwa miesiace temu zaczelu sie u mnie uderzenia goraca a mianowicie przy zdenewowaniu robilam sie czerwona na twarzy i szyi i cisnienie wtedy roslo mi do 170/100. Po 3 dniach zglosilam sie do lekarza. Stwierdzil nadcisnienie. Przepisal leki spironol 25mg valsacor 40 mg i bisocard 2,5 mg. niestety po valsacorze dostalam dusznosci i uczucia ciezkosci w klatce piersiowej wiec moj lekarz zmienil mi valsacor na polpril 10 mg . W miedzyczasie mialam robione ogolne badania krwi cholesterol cukier triglicerydy wszystkie badania wyszly rewelacyjnie. Niestety po polprilu dostalam niesamowitych bolow w klatce piersiowej jakbym miala zawal . Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz po co mi tak silny lek jak p[olpril i to w najmocniejszej dawce dostepnej na rynku skoro nie mozna go wg ulotki brac z lekami moczopednymi jak spironol. Dodam ze mam 29 lat a moje cisnienie nie przekroczylo 170/100 .Czy mam zmienic lekarza ?? Boje sie  :Frown:  Prosze o szybka odpowiedz.

----------


## zacheusz112

Po Polprilu może dojść do niekontrolowanego spadku ciśnienia,oraz innych skutków ubocznych tego leku.Być może ten ból też ma związek z tym lekiem.Może zamiast zmiany lekarza, lepiej rozważyć zmianę leku, w porozumieniu z lekarzem,na inny lepiej tolerowany przez organizm(do wyboru jest cała gama tych leków).Natomiast jeśli chodzi o zażywanie Spironolu wspólnie z Polprilem,należałoby znacznie zmniejszyć dawkę Spironolu lub całkowicie go odstawić.
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o ilość leków i ich dawkę,to przy nadciśnieniu stosuje się często leczenie skojarzone, tzn.przy zastosowaniu kilku leków.W wieku 29 lat wartość ciśnienia 170/100 to zdecydowanie za wysokie ciśnienie,które należy leczyć.Myślę że nie zaszkodziło by również badanie moczu,czy z nerkami wszystko w porządku.Często nadciśnienie wskazuje na problemy z nerkami i warto wtedy przynajmniej wykonać rutynowe badanie moczu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moniczkor

Ja mam inny problem , być może związany z polprilem , mój mąż 23.05 miał operację  tętniaka aorty wst. wszczepioną zastawkę biologiczną,i jednego bajpasa,wypisany na 8 dobę do domu z niewielkimi ilościami płynu w osierdziu i opłucnej.Mimo chydrochlorothiazydu 25mg płyn się zwiększył i kardiolog  zmieniła go na furosemid i verospiron50mg.teraz zaczyna się problem z ciśnieniem 150/90.Czy do polprilu można jeszcze coś dołożyć z leków od ciśnienia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz rację czasem lepiej jest zmienić  lekarza a na leki można być uczulonym i źle tolerować ale jest tyle różnych ,że w końcu jakiś dopasują sama to przeszłam . Nie daj się spławić jak jest coś nie tak to mów w końcu ktoś uwierzy , że nie wszystkie leki są dla ciebie.

----------


## lukrecja

Witam wszystkich przyjmujących lek POLPRIL.
4 miesięce przyjmowałam lek POLPRIL. Poprawa duża w kwestii uregulowania ciśnienia i serca.
Na kontrolnych wizytach u kardiologa pytana o to jak się czuję po POLPRILU moja odpowiedz brzmiała OK.
Nie skojarzyłam,że duszności , lekkie wypadanie włosów ( jestem w okresie początkowej menopauzy), pojawiający się w nocy kaszel (okres jesienny i zimowy), obfitsze miesiączki - to właśnie skutki uboczne polprilu.
Kaszel z czasem ( po 2 miesiącach zażywania) przeistoczył się w suchy napadowy, pojawił się katar,objawy grypopochodne ( akurat w domu syn był przeziębiony i skojarzyła to ze złapaniem wirusa). Gardło stało się lekko napuchnięte. Nie miałam temperatury.
Niestety \ - dalej nie skojarzyłam tego z przyjmowanym lekiem.
Po 3 miesiącach - kaszel był nie do zniesienia. Lekarz wewnętrzny osłuchał - żadnych zmian w oskrzelach i płucach, a ja mam zdartą śluzówkę i niesamowite drapanie w gardle bez bólu, tylko tysiące piórek smerających gardło i krtań.
Wyniki morfologia, TSH ,OB CRP wszystko OK.
Wizyta u laryngologa -  2 razy bez żadnych rewelacji - w gardle żadnych zmian poza zdartą śluzówką - dostałam leki na odbudowę śluzówki i wstrzymujące kaszel.
Dopiero po kolejnej rozmowie z lekarzem wewnętrznym okazało się że mam odstawić polpril i dostałam primacor.
Jestem 7 dni bez leku, ale nabawiłam się napadowego kaszlu ( lecą łzy, puszcza się wydzielina z nosa, nie panuje się nad moczem i na koniec odruch wymiotny - masakra to lekkie sformułowanie). Musze teraz przyjmować leki na astmę aby uspokoić oskrzela - ciekawe jak długo.
Moja historia to przestroga dla Tych co zażywają POLPRIL. W ulotce jest napisane żęby poinformować producenta o skutkach ubocznych czego nie omieszkam uczynić .
Dużo Zdrowia dla Wszystkich

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja mama bierze polpril od około 10 lat. Od niemal tego samego czasu ma cały czas problemy z kaszlem i gradłem, ciągle jakieś chrypki, suchy i męczący kaszel... Była u laryngologa,  alergolog a i nic nie potwierdzili... spodziewam się, że u niej akurat ten lek może powodować takie skutki uboczne...
Wcześniej brała dawkę 5 mg, a później lekarz jej podniósł na 10 mg, bo z powrotem zaczęło jej skakać ciśnienie do 170/100 i bardzo źle się czuła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie same objawy.  Od wczoraj zmieniłam lek na inny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez biorę polpril 5 mg raz dziennie ,rano .z ciśnieniem różnie nie mogę go ustabilizować.w nocy kaszle ale daje sie wytrzymać.pierw miałąm ramicor i to 10 mg to po dwóch tygodniach myślałam ze sie udusze .z nosa leciałą woda .sucho w ustach ,obrzęk gardłą jakby urosła mi gula,robiłam badania krwi i wyszły w porządku a po lekach spadł mi poziom glukozy we krwi,mam niski ale w normie jeszcze,a tak sie składa ze robiłam badania przed stosowaniem leku na nadciśnienie i glukozabyła duzo wyższa.ale ciśnienie było prawidłowe

----------


## kardiochirurgpoznan.pl

Kardiochirurg Dr Tomasz Urbanowicz zaprasza na wizytę w prywatnym gabinecie w Poznaniu. Długoletnia praktyka w elitarnych placówkach zdrowia, również za granicą, pozwoliło na doskonalenie umiejętności w zakresie chorób serca i układu krążenia. Otrzymał wiele certyfikatów poświadczające zawodowe kwalifikacje. Jest kierownikiem Bloku Operacyjnego Kardiochirurgii Szpitala Klinicznego Przemienienia Pańskiego UM w Poznaniu. Zapewnia profesjonalną obsługę i niezawodny sprzęt do badań diagnostycznych, przez co następuje szybkie rozpoznanie choroby i rozpoczęcie skutecznego leczenia.
Siedziba gabinetu mieści się: ul. Chwaliszewo 72a/ 1-2 w Poznaniu. Wszystkich chętnych zapraszamy do kontaktu.

----------

